# I love this man



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Watch out for the victim's brother, Antoine. He's a star :lol:






Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

and then watch this 




and then watch this 




ROFL

Gerald


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

the third link is very clever after watching the others.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling that Antoine will never be sexually molesting a woman?


----------

